# GLOCKS apiary



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

This is my APIARY I call it GODSWOODS .
This is beeyard FAY 

This ORDER OF THE BLACK

And 13

I love beekeeping I have 25 hives and all are healthy.
Queen pics are great.







Best beekeepers dog ever.

Just can't get enough.


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice pictures ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## ralph3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Perteh colors too. nice setup. all ya need now is a couple armed guards 24/7 and you'll be set. 

I picture a couple of england's pom pom heads with the red coats standing guard. 

Maybe you won't have to worry about the bears if you are in bear country with the fire on the wires.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice!
I love pics like these.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Niiiice! Hey GLOCK, which model do you prefer?


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice. What's a bee-yard without gargoyles?


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice.

Do the bees use the water fountain or is it just for pretties?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice.... But with a name like GLOCK I expected Black or maybe OD green hives!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice lookin queen. I like your hive ornaments. Did you make them?


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

djei5 said:


> Niiiice! Hey GLOCK, which model do you prefer?


I like them all but my nucs are fun to build with.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

jdmidwest said:


> Nice.
> 
> Do the bees use the water fountain or is it just for pretties?


they love it.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Nice lookin queen. I like your hive ornaments. Did you make them?


no store bought . I'm always looking for something to ad to my bee yards.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What are the figures made out of?


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> What are the figures made out of?


risen I think. I like natural looking stuff but we had the figures so I put them in the bee yards.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

GLOCK said:


> they love it.


I have been looking for a watering solution. Great idea.


----------

